# Stena Line Ferry Discounts for Subscribers



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Got all the information about the Stena Offers

Note these are only for subscribers and you may be asked to present your MHF Subscription card in order to claim the discount F2F

Motorhome offer for Motorhome Facts Offer code -B120

Harwich - Hook of Holland
• 10% off the total fare
• Motorhome up to 12mt for the price of a car on day sailings 
• No surcharge for Motorhomes over 6m long and up to 12mt on overnight sailings

Irish Routes:

Southern & Central Corridor
Dublin - Holyhead Dun Laoghaire - Holyhead Rosslare - Fishguard 
Flexi fare for the price of Economy 10% discount

Belfast - Liverpool 
Offer 1: Any length motorhome at the price of a car 1030 Saturday or Sunday (from Belfast or Liverpool) 2230 Saturday (from Belfast or Liverpool) 
Offer 2: 10% discount (excludes all departures shown in Offer 1)

Belfast - Cairnryan 
Offer 1: Any length motorhome at the price of a car Tue / Wed /Thu - All departures (from Belfast or Cairnryan) 
Offer 2: 10% discount (excludes all departures shown in Offer 1)

You can book online as well, create an account on the Stena Line website and then go to the dedicated page here:
http://www.stenaline.co.uk/motorhomefacts and login using the password of Mfacts


----------

